# Checking Tranny Fluid



## life-is-a-journey (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi All!
I got a 10 Altima and want/need to check transmission fluid. It is an automatic CVT tranny with the option to shift manually if you choose to (you can move lever over to the left and use the + or -). I can find the shaft that usually houses the dipstick, but it doesnt have the loop on the end to put your finger in to pull the stick. It has a strange looking cap. Is this only a fill spot? Do I need a special tool to pull this off? Does it even have a dipstick attached to the strange cap? Is the tranny closed and I need to take it to a dealer to check it? Pease help! My owners manual does not help me out at all..... Sorry lots of questions. Also any reccomendation on when the tranny fluid should be changed? Thanks in advance for any help offered to me!


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The cap is locked on the fill tube. Use a very small straight bladed screwdriver to release the catch in the cap. I have an '09 Altima and I had the fluid changed at 100,000 MI. It takes a special fluid called NISSAN CVT Fluid NS-2. The fluid is very expensive like $20/qt. Here's a procedure taken out of an FSM:


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

good info. 
i always thought you'd have to take the car to the dealer so they can determine the fluid "value" before doing anything to the transmission. i just want to check it and top off if needed.


----------

